# All done



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

12 days after sending DVLA all the import information the Concorde is now registered, well done DVLA credit where its due, it all went as smooth as my head.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks great, lovely wagon enjoy your travels.

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

coppo said:


> 12 days after sending DVLA all the import information the Concorde is now registered, well done DVLA credit where its due, it all went as smooth as my head.


Looks a lovely piece of kit Paul,what plans you got?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks a nice van.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oooh, bet you're excited! I am!!


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

What is the model Paul?

Ian


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Looks a lovely piece of kit Paul,what plans you got?


Loads planned, short trips and weekends away, we are taking it back home to Germany in the summer for 2 weeks. Otley first, then York, Jedburgh, Carlisle, Royal Tunbridge Wells, Warwick castle that's just for starters.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

icer said:


> What is the model Paul?
> 
> Ian


Concorde Concerto i648G, Iveco twin rear wheel, 3 litre 166bhp, only 6.48 metres long, fully loaded, Goldschmitt rear air with compressor, separate Truma heater for the front, etc etc, hopefully it will be a decent van.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> 12 days after sending DVLA all the import information the Concorde is now registered, well done DVLA credit where its due, it all went as smooth as my head.


I'm out of date with your plan Paul, where is the Concorde now? Did you come to Germany to collect it, bring me up to date please so´s I know what your talking about :frown2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I'm out of date with your plan Paul, where is the Concorde now? Did you come to Germany to collect it, bring me up to date please so´s I know what your talking about :frown2:


Yes Jan, came to Germany to collect it from Hamburg and drove it back, returned to UK straight for MOT and then completed all paperwork, DVLA have been really quick in registering it. Top service.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Yes Jan, came to Germany to collect it from Hamburg and drove it back, returned to UK straight for MOT and then completed all paperwork, DVLA have been really quick in registering it. Top service.


I can feel the butterflies in you stomach :grin2:


----------

